# Pressed paper...using toilet paper



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I press these cookie molds using tissues or toilet paper.. when dry it is white and I will trim edges and put onto an embossed card. Cute for a baby card


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Good idea.

Jan xx


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

That is soooo cute! When you say that you press these cookie molds, do you mean you simply stuffed tissues into them? I'm not quite getting it -- maybe because I've never used a cookie mold. Your picture looks so smooth, as if you had filled the mold with glue or clay, etc. and let it dry. It seems that tissues or tp would have "wrinkles" in the design. What am I missing?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Jan xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> That is soooo cute! When you say that you press these cookie molds, do you mean you simply stuffed tissues into them? I'm not quite getting it -- maybe because I've never used a cookie mold. Your picture looks so smooth, as if you had filled the mold with glue or clay, etc. and let it dry. It seems that tissues or tp would have "wrinkles" in the design. What am I missing?


I spray the mold with water and layer tissue paper in it pressing it well with a sponge and keep layering it and wetting and pressing til I have about 10 layers..gently pull it out of the mold and let dry then trim..i have had no luck painting them but some people do


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Thanks so much for this idea. I work at an afterschool program and am always looking for inexpensive, fun and nice ideas for the kids. This one fits the bill. Thank you. jberg


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Thanks so much for this idea. I work at an afterschool program and am always looking for inexpensive, fun and nice ideas for the kids. This one fits the bill. Thank you. jberg


oh so glad...it is easy and fun and fast


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I spray the mold with water and layer tissue paper in it pressing it well with a sponge and keep layering it and wetting and pressing til I have about 10 layers..gently pull it out of the mold and let dry then trim..i have had no luck painting them but some people do


if you want to paint them maybe spray them with a clear coat first? it just seems like that would keep the fiber from rehydrating and the colors from running...
Your paper creations are beautiful.. I get the paper craft newsletter but so far I am up to my elbows in yarn still  just so many hours in the day... I do pull out other crafts from time to time but its mostly fiber crafts at the moment..


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I love those but I used torn up white paper and make a pulp in the blender with water, strain it and then press it into my moulds. I have never used tp, good idea.
They come out so pretty and make beautiful greeting cards.
I purchase a binding powder and add just a little to create a harder item.
Great job,


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning again. Just Googled this for more info. If you go to "Inky Smiles.blogspot.com" there is a good tutorial of how this is done. Thanks again for the post. jberg


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

carol taylor said:


> I love those but I used torn up white paper and make a pulp in the blender with water, strain it and then press it into my moulds. I have never used tp, good idea.
> They come out so pretty and make beautiful greeting cards.
> I purchase a binding powder and add just a little to create a harder item.
> Great job,


yes i made handmade paper and used it for these also but for doing a few like this the tissue paper works great and so fast and less messy


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

What a great idea, I would be tempted to add some coloured ink to the water then you could have a tinted piece if you wanted instead of painting,
or use pva glue to make it sturdier to paint


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> What a great idea, I would be tempted to add some coloured ink to the water then you could have a tinted piece if you wanted instead of painting,
> or use pva glue to make it sturdier to paint


hmmmm good idea i used spray starch on some and that was hard enough for the purpose of a card


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sending this recipe on to my daughter who teaches special needs kids. It's a great inexpensive fast project. I'm thinking about painting them after they're set. Bright colors are always fun. Fine motor skills would be used. :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> I'm sending this recipe on to my daughter who teaches special needs kids. It's a great inexpensive fast project. I'm thinking about painting them after they're set. Bright colors are always fun. Fine motor skills would be used. :thumbup:


so glad i posted this...seems many like the idea..


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

they would look lovely on a card either way.. 
Do please show pics when you finish a card.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> they would look lovely on a card either way..
> Do please show pics when you finish a card.


ok will do...will dry soon and I can finish up a card...


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

You are tempting me to try another craft when I feel I already have too much on my plate. LOL


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Klockie said:


> You are tempting me to try another craft when I feel I already have too much on my plate. LOL


so many many tempations!! go for it...we are lucky we can play with all these things and ideas!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning again. Just Googled this for more info. If you go to "Inky Smiles.blogspot.com" there is a good tutorial of how this is done. Thanks again for the post. jberg


wont work for me


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sue Fish: I just tried it again. Went to Google and put in "inky smiles" and the page loaded. On the left hand side are many craft projects, one of which is the pressed toilet paper one. Give it another try. If not, PM me and I'll see what I can do. Good luck. jberg


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Sue Fish: I just tried it again. Went to Google and put in "inky smiles" and the page loaded. On the left hand side are many craft projects, one of which is the pressed toilet paper one. Give it another try. If not, PM me and I'll see what I can do. Good luck. jberg


ok thanks will try again


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> ok thanks will try again


got it thanks that is a super site


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Using scrap paper would be more economical and another way to recycle.

Seems like we spend a fortune on TP


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Using scrap paper would be more economical and another way to recycle.
> 
> Seems like we spend a fortune on TP


Maybe but only takes about 8-10 squares and not high quality stuff..but I am only doing a couple. Pulp takes lots of water..blender.. Etc.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> I spray the mold with water and layer tissue paper in it pressing it well with a sponge and keep layering it and wetting and pressing til I have about 10 layers..gently pull it out of the mold and let dry then trim..i have had no luck painting them but some people do


I see! That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous idea!!! Thank you for sharing this interesting project!!!!!!


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I would add a small pc of colored paper to my slurry to color it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute idea


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

if I added red paper to my slurry I ended up with a raspberry color, black would come out gray, you can make it as light or dark as you wish. I would also add dried potpouri, tiny fibers, glitter, all sorts of things. Just use your imagination.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very cool thanks for sharing !!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What a good idea, something for the g.kids to do during the holidays


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

roseknit said:


> What a good idea, something for the g.kids to do during the holidays


yes and so easy...i have a good collection of the clay cookie molds...used to play with them a lot years ago making the cast paper..


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow..who would have ever "thunk/thought" that there was another use for T. tissue...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Wow..who would have ever "thunk/thought" that there was another use for T. tissue...


lol


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

These are pretty made up. I've also used the small brass embossing stencils when I didn't have a clay mold or as on inky blog a rubber stamp of the picture I want.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am always inspired at the creativeness of you all. What a wonderful idea. Much less fattening than cookies too!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is a great idea...a good way to make a lot of "place setting" gifts for a luncheon. ect. thanks for sharing, now to come up with some cookie molds...
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am so thankful this catagory was added to the Forum...i really enjoy seeing talent other than that which starts with two pointy sticks, a hook and yarn!!
Blessings


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> this is a great idea...a good way to make a lot of "place setting" gifts for a luncheon. ect. thanks for sharing, now to come up with some cookie molds...
> Blessings


I have a cute bunny mold and my friend borrowed it to make easter place cards when she had many coming to dinner ..they came out so cute..good idea


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I like your craft, beautiful.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Think a thin layer of gesso would help to keep the paint from running?


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you ever tried chalk to add color? Like adding it with a small stiff brush... or eye shadow...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Have you ever tried chalk to add color? Like adding it with a small stiff brush... or eye shadow...


yes a little and it was ok..maybe just not one of my talents lol


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very clever!!!! What a neat project.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

All these great ideas got me thinking about using unbleached (mocha colored) paper towel from the health food store to use with gingerbread molds.... hmm.... I always get excited about a new craft!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> All these great ideas got me thinking about using unbleached (mocha colored) paper towel from the health food store to use with gingerbread molds.... hmm.... I always get excited about a new craft!


Try it and be sure to show us!


----------



## Jennyanydots (Aug 16, 2012)

You can also use soft chalks and small brushes to add color, but they are beautiful the way they are.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, can think of many options to use this for can't wait to give it a go


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome idea, way to go!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing - I've never heard of this but it is so cute


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Very clever and sooooo cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> yes and so easy...i have a good collection of the clay cookie molds...used to play with them a lot years ago making the cast paper..


I too have alot of these cookie molds and smaller medallion molds....that I had used to cast paper....Made cards and gift tags...picture collages..frames....etc....For the paper I used anything I could think of......colored junk mail.....brown paper bags mixed with sawdust worked well for the bear molds.....toilet paper...tissue paper.. phone book paper....To the pulp I added dried flowers...herbs....confetti...glitter....food coloring etc... After the molded paper was dry.....accented key features with water-color paints... colored chalks........I've even casted fabric.....Besides the above molds...I've also used antique pie tins( embossed tins with beautiful designs on them).....glass plates(embossed designs usually on the back)...
Experiment....Have fun with it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tallie9 - you are just to creative - everything sounds beautiful - do you have any you haven't given away to show us? Would love to see some of these.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

brdlvr27 said:


> Tallie9 - you are just to creative - everything sounds beautiful - do you have any you haven't given away to show us? Would love to see some of these.


I'm sorry.....the only thing I have are the molds...and I thought about selling those because I haven't used them in years......I just thought I'd post to give people some ideas of different materials they could use...
I've done many different crafts and hobbies over the years....and still do.. Some I return to now and then.......But with all of them....seldom were pictures taken.....and they were usually made for family and friends...


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Tallie9 - would have loved to see some of your finished items - they just sound so beautiful - especially the casted fabric. If you decide to sell the molds please keep me in mind.


----------

